# [Tutorial] Genymotion | Android On PC (formerly known as AndroVM).



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there! 
Ever thought of running *Android* on PC? Trying out apps and playing with it?
*Genymotion*, provides the best Android virtual environment out there and runs Android 4.1
So let’s start installing it
This guide will help you installing Genymotion !

Note:-

This tutorial is based on Windows 7 HP 64bit
Know how to use your PC. I do NOT teach PC 101. Don't ask for clarification of this process – it is dirt simple if you are competent (- attn1).
Specs of the system used. (Full details in Signature)
Intel Core i7 3610QM​nVidia GT 650M 2 GB DDR3
8 GB RAM​ 

You'll need the following: -

Virtual Box
Genymotion app


Assuming you got Virtual box installed and is functional, Follow the guide.

*Installation*

*i.imgur.com/g65i45Q.jpg

Starting up the app for first time after installation.

*i.imgur.com/gOTLprA.jpg

You'll need to log in to download the virtual device

*i.imgur.com/2p4QPcw.jpg

After logging in, select the virtual device or variant you want to try out.

*i.imgur.com/JZZI3ih.jpg


Just hit next. 

*i.imgur.com/9kHw16m.jpg

Wait for it to get downloaded.

*i.imgur.com/JBcwSa7.jpg

Select the virtual device you just downloaded and hit start/play.


*Playing around*

*i.imgur.com/4MtdUfw.jpg

You'll be greeted with this lockscreen.

*i.imgur.com/uDSSavZ.jpg

#Just for  thread's sake  .

Features

*i.imgur.com/5pLxWqv.jpg

You can configure battery level.

*i.imgur.com/Gf5Ohh5.jpg


*i.imgur.com/yLxBpR2.jpg

You can even set the coordinates/ configure GPS. 

*i.imgur.com/mWN5GVM.jpg


*i.imgur.com/rHO8zDO.png

It comes Pre-rooted 

*i.imgur.com/CqUHbxs.jpg

You can set custom resolution..

*ADB
*
ADB can be used for various purposes like copying a file to VM, installing apps, debugging, etc.

You'll need the following files :-


ADB

You'll need to connect to VM. VM's IP is 192.168.56.101 (is customizable). Use the following command to connect.

*i.imgur.com/7sOQco3.jpg

*Connect
*

```
adb connect 192.168.56.101
```

or 


```
adb start-server
adb connect 192.168.56.101
```

*Basic Functions*

ADB push (sends files to your VM) -- 

```
adb push c:\example.apk /sdcard/example.apk
```


ADB pull (Receives files from your VM) -- 

```
adb pull /system/app/example.apk c:\example.apk
```


ADB install (installs application) -- 

```
adb install c:\example.apk
```

For more info check this out.

*Issues.

*The issues I faced are as follows :-


[Strike]Flickering issue (Maybe due to nVidia GPU.)[/Strike] It's fine now.


Thanks for reading folks!
Regards
Pratyush (pratyush997)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

*[Tutorial] AndroVM | Android On PC*

Outdated Guide




Spoiler



Hi there! 
Ever thought of running *Android* on PC? Trying out apps and playing with it?
*AndroVM*, provides the best Android virtual environment out there and runs Android 4.1.2
So let’s start installing it
This guide will help you installing AndroVM  (here is original)

Note:-

All Credits goes to Daniel and his team members
This tutorial is based on Windows
 I used tp version on it i.e. Tablet with Phone capabilities version
Know how to use your PC. I do NOT teach PC 101. Don’t ask for clarification of this process – it is dirt simple if you are competent (- attn1).
AndroVM Google group
AndroVM is Open-source project
Specs of the system used. (Full details in Signature)
Intel Core i7 3610QM​nVidia GT 650M 2 GB DDR3
8 GB RAM​ 

You’ll need the following: -

Virtual Box
AndroVM image (TP w/ Gapps, houdini & flash )
AndroVM player (OpenGL – recommended )
ADB (for transferring data)


Assuming you got Virtual box installed and is functional, Follow the guide



*i.imgur.com/wBifC1n.jpg

Import the Appliance by either hitting “CTRL+I” or by going to File>Import Appliance



*i.imgur.com/XVG4Lrd.jpg

Browse for the “.ova” file you just downloaded and proceed



*i.imgur.com/k0fTnKV.jpg

Configure the cores and RAM you want to dedicate to VM



*i.imgur.com/LaONsXi.jpg

And proceed to next i.e. Import it



*i.imgur.com/8DX4uJQ.jpg

It’ll take few seconds to complete



*i.imgur.com/or8islC.jpg 

After completion of the Importing process, just get in the VM settings > Network and under Adapter 1 tab add “Host-Only Adapter” (from drop-down menu)
And *Start VM
*


*i.imgur.com/HJiVr2d.jpg

You’ll be treated by this Welcome screen. Just configure it and follow on-screen instruction



*i.imgur.com/FOcELL0.jpg


*i.imgur.com/xZ1x9Sm.jpg

Get in App drawer and open on “AndroVM Configuration” app.



*i.imgur.com/OuV6b2H.jpg


Tick “Hardware OpenGL”, “Force Status Bar”, “Always allow su access” and reboot it after hitting save!




*i.imgur.com/Hwvd3yR.jpg

Time to launch AndroVM Player and enjoy smoothness of Jelly Bean: D
Run the app, Select resolution and hit run.

And you are good to go!  

Just in case Player fails to connect VM, Use these default settings


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wBifC1n.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CB244hh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bZT1miX.jpg





Use ADB for transferring data 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/S6zB1yB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ulKQ2lR.jpg





*Misc. 
*
Did an AnTuTu Benchmark
Scores:-


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GKRydZX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8gQyWXu.jpg






Thanks for reading folks!
Regards
Pratyush


----------



## Tenida (Mar 4, 2013)

Good guide (V)


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 4, 2013)

I knew you'll post it someday. 
Nice work there , BTW.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

@Tenida @Rishi Thanks


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 5, 2013)

Was Using  Rooted Bluestack till now , but this is very smoother than Bluestack , But i was unable to run Antu benchmark , antu was auto closing


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Weird It's running fine in my case!
BTW try changing Resolution


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2013)

Do all the apps work on it ? what about games and things like quadrant ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Do all the apps work on it ? what about games and things like quadrant ?


there are some incompatible apps cuz of x86 Architecture  !


----------



## RON28 (Mar 11, 2013)

very good guide, keep it up


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2013)

What about games(touch)?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

^ Cursor*  
*_-Multi touch ain't supported _


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

very nice guide!!! gonna try it out soon.


----------



## rider (May 8, 2013)

Well what's the practical use of running Android OS on PC?
A year ago I installed Android ICS on PC. It runs nicely through boot but my pavilion laptop use heat up while running. May be because of radeon graphics didn't optimize well. 
Results fan of the laptop broke and I've call for the replacement. Thanks to hp accidental damage warranty.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

^ It's good for app development purposes and playing with OS (W/O risking Device's life  )

^ It's good for app development purposes and playing with OS (W/O risking Device's life  )


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

I had run Chromium on VirtualBox. Pretty similar to this.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2013)

Nice tutorial...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I had run Chromium on VirtualBox. Pretty similar to this.


Hmm,  something new to try.  Will try it.


Zangetsu said:


> Nice tutorial...


Thanks


----------



## fz8975 (May 8, 2013)

nice tutorial 
subscribed..


----------



## onlytanmoy (May 8, 2013)

very nice guide...thanks Pratyush.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

@fz8975 @onlytanmoy   Thanks.


----------



## rider (May 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ It's good for app development purposes and playing with OS (W/O risking Device's life  )
> 
> ^ It's good for app development purposes and playing with OS (W/O risking Device's life  )



For development purpose programmers will use APK developing kit  to code and should run on some ARM device.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

rider said:


> For development purpose programmers will use APK developing kit  to code and should run on some ARM device.


Have you ever tried the android emulator provided by Google in  sdk?
Read documentation on androvm.org 
It may help you.


----------



## vinitsingh11 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey,I'm having a problem in connecting the AdroVm Player with the VM,it connects to it but the player is not displaying anything,just a blank screen??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 17, 2013)

vinitsingh11 said:


> Hey,I'm having a problem in connecting the AdroVm Player with the VM,it connects to it but the player is not displaying anything,just a blank screen??
> View attachment 11039


Just in case Player fails to connect VM, Use these default settings


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wBifC1n.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CB244hh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bZT1miX.jpg


----------



## vinitsingh11 (Jun 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Just in case Player fails to connect VM, Use these default settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes,I did that already,and now it's saying "Unable to connect to VM".Also I'm not able to run whatsapp on it because it's saying that I have a custom rom installed and that whatsapp is not supported on Tablets even though I downloaded the phone version of ADROVM.HelP!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 18, 2013)

but can it TILT temple run?

i'm using bluestack modded but don't know how to tilt. found guide but didn't worked for me. or i don't know how to make it work.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 19, 2013)

AndoroVM is moved to  Genymotion , which have more features 

*cloud.genymotion.com/page/doc/


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Yeah, I know. I'm working on updated one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 21, 2013)

Updated Guide!


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 22, 2013)

Installed it ...
Thanks pratyush


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Installed it ...
> Thanks pratyush


Enjoy


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 22, 2013)

you didn't answered?
does thing thing can TIL screen for temple run game?
save me some time by answering that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> you didn't answered?
> does thing thing can TIL screen for temple run game?
> save me some time by answering that.


Missed your last post. 
Temple run is crashing in my case. I don't think its compatible with x86 architecture


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 22, 2013)

I downloaded Nexus 7 VM from genymotion and I wanted to use Whatsapp, but it didn't work because Whatsapp does not support Tablets.
So downloaded Nexus One VM, but the same thing happened again.
Why is Whatsapp recognizing Nexus One VM as tablet ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> I downloaded Nexus 7 VM from genymotion and I wanted to use Whatsapp, but it didn't work because Whatsapp does not support Tablets.
> So downloaded Nexus One VM, but the same thing happened again.
> Why is Whatsapp recognizing Nexus One VM as tablet ??


Use titanium backup and backup whatsapp from your droid device. 
Restore it in VM.


----------



## vinitsingh11 (Jun 22, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> I downloaded Nexus 7 VM from genymotion and I wanted to use Whatsapp, but it didn't work because Whatsapp does not support Tablets.
> So downloaded Nexus One VM, but the same thing happened again.
> Why is Whatsapp recognizing Nexus One VM as tablet ??


Use MyBackup pro,create online backup,restore it on adroVm. Working for me!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm trying genymotion now.
Offtopic : 
BTW, what Network monitor are you using, I mean the one on the taskbar (the Graph) ?
i'm using Netspeedmonitor , it only shows current D/U rates


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 25, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> I'm trying genymotion now.
> Offtopic :
> BTW, what Network monitor are you using, I mean the one on the taskbar (the Graph) ?
> i'm using Netspeedmonitor , it only shows current D/U rates


It's Networx

Added stuff about ADB


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 30, 2013)

me too having the flickering problem, how did you guys solve it ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2013)

So guide is now on XDA portal 
How to Run an Android 4.1 Emulator on Your PC – xda-developers



mastercool8695 said:


> me too having the flickering problem, how did you guys solve it ?


I used nVidia (dGPU) to run it..
Issue fixed


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> So guide is now on XDA portal
> How to Run an Android 4.1 Emulator on Your PC – xda-developers
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, but I didn't get it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2013)

Anything like this?
*i.imgur.com/XVfvj5H.png


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Anything like this?
> *i.imgur.com/XVfvj5H.png[img][/QUOTE]
> no, not even the icon.
> I had Virtual box pre installed, so i just installed Genymotion without virtualbox.
> ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> no, not even the icon.
> I had Virtual box pre installed, so i just installed Genymotion without virtualbox.
> 
> I am currently on Integrated graphics, no add-on GPU in my config now.


Hmm That icon is of a game.. just used for example.. 
So seems like this thing got issues with Intel iGPU


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ you've got an addon GPU. 

still i cant think how you are able to choose which GPU to use for the execution of a particular program


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ you've got an addon GPU.
> 
> still i cant think how you are able to choose which GPU to use for the execution of a particular program


It's a common option available for both nvidia and and GPU.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 11, 2013)

I seem to be facing an error starting the VM.
Firstly I started it from Genymotion software by clicking 'Play' after selecting my VM, but nothing happened.
Then I tried running it from VirtualBox itself. When I clicked 'Start' after selecting my VM, it gives the following error -

*Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Galaxy Nexus Jelly Bean - API 16 - 720x1280.
VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).

Result Code: E_FAIL (0x80004005)
Component: Console
Interface: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}*

Host OS: Windows 7, 2GB RAM, 9.66GB free space on partition in which Genymotion was installed.
Any suggestions?
*
EDIT: Problem resolved after I set no. of processors to 1 in Settings -> System -> Processor tab in VirtualBox.*


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

What about BlueStacks


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 4, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> What about BlueStacks


It's been a long time since I tried it (It was running GB last time I used it) and I didn't like it. 
Genymotion offers much more geeky/advance features though


----------



## aaruni (Oct 5, 2014)

sorry for OT, but I liked AndroVM more than Genymotion.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 5, 2014)

aaruni said:


> sorry for OT, but I liked AndroVM more than Genymotion.


So did I


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 5, 2014)

How about Andy emulator? Works well and you could even adjust how much ram that it utilizes..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 5, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> How about Andy emulator? Works well and you could even adjust how much ram that it utilizes..


Haven't tried it yet. Will give it a shot soon.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 5, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> It's been a long time since I tried it (It was running GB last time I used it) and I didn't like it.
> Genymotion offers much more geeky/advance features though


Any way great guide


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 5, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Any way great guide


Thanks


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 2, 2014)

[MENTION=134913]pratyush997[/MENTION] i can't complete the download because of unstable internet connection,any other way to download


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 8, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> [MENTION=134913]pratyush997[/MENTION] i can't complete the download because of unstable internet connection,any other way to download


Nope :/


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> @pratyush997 i can't complete the download because of unstable internet connection,any other way to download



Use any download manager like Free Download Manager - absolutely free download accelerator and manager. I use flareget.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 18, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Use any download manager like Free Download Manager - absolutely free download accelerator and manager. I use flareget.


How to use IDM or FDM inside the software


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> How to use IDM or FDM inside the software


What do you mean? You want to download Genymotion on slow network or anything else inside genymotion?

1st case - FDM, 2nd case - ADM
Both supports resume in case of failure due to poor internet...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 18, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> What do you mean? You want to download Genymotion on slow network or anything else inside genymotion?
> 
> 1st case - FDM, 2nd case - ADM
> Both supports resume in case of failure due to poor internet...


i want to download inside the software,what is adm?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 18, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dv.adm&hl=en


WTF ,why android when talking about PC.
Did you read the thread ?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> WTF ,why android when talking about PC.
> Did you read the thread ?


Sorry 
In that case you have to use some other solution, android-x86.org maybe


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 18, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Sorry
> In that case you have to use some other solution, android-x86.org maybe


why don't you read the 1st page.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 12, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Use any download manager like Free Download Manager - absolutely free download accelerator and manager. I use flareget.



Thanks.
I got it working using some other trick.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 12, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Thanks.
> I got it working using some other trick.


Does xmodgames work with these


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Does xmodgames work with these



Yeah it should work on Genymotion


----------

